# New archer advice.



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

For target archery the Rampage XT is generally considered to have a very short ATA. But if you can get it to fit you, it should be OK. Ideally, the string angle should be about 45 degrees when you are at full draw. Your height, draw length and a few other factors will determine the best fit for you.

The accessories that you select depend on which class you plan to be competing in. Each class such as unlimited freestyle, bowhunter, bowhunter freestyle, etc have restrictions on the stabilizer and sights. You can find the descriptions of the classes on the NFAA website.

Also, the type of competition that you enter can make some difference in the bow and accessories. Indoor, 3D, field and outdoor target each have some differences in the optimum accessories. However, until you get to the upper levels of competition, there are accessories that can work for all. We just need to know which class you plan to enter.

Allen


----------



## nemezote (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help, please keep it coming.

I don't necessarily plan to compete right away, and I plan on taking my time in mastering all the distances before I move on to greater ones.

I just want a bow that I like and enjoy to shoot, and I picked the RampageXT for its middle of the road price and good looks, I do know that a longer ATA is more stable and forgiving, but so far I haven't been able to find something longer in the 500-700 range. Could you give me a few recommendations on the bow? 

Also, It may not be very important, but I've seen people getting 2-3" groups with 32" ATA bows at 50 and 70 meters.

In my particular situation I cant try out a bow, since I don't live in the USA and we don't have bow shops nowhere near me, Ill just order online and keep my fingers crossed.

But by all means don't be afraid to throw some makes and models out there please.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One that is at the top end of your price range is the PSE Bow Madness XL. 

For a rest, the tried & true is one with a launcher blade. - Brite Site makes an excellent one as do Trophy Taker & AAE.

IMHO, the Shibuya Ultima is the best of the target sights. Pretty pricey but very well made. However, this sight is only for certain classes of competition. 

For a scope, Brite Site makes several that you can match to the game you are shooting. However, the Cartel scopes are very good values.

If you want a long stabilizer, there are a bunch to chose from. I'd recommend a carbon stabilizer, but there are some excellent values made from aluminum tube. Make sure you get one that is suitable for use with a compound bow. 

The release you get depends on what type of release you want to use; hinge, thumb trigger, resistance or spike. Most consider a hinge to be a good training release even if they shoot something else in competition. Zenith is the best value in hinge releases.

It's tough to advise you more specifically than the above. We don't know your draw length or type of competion that you plan to enter. You mentioned lessons. Your coach can probably advise you much better than we can.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## nemezote (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks again for the advice.

I just found out that PSE makes a model called the Supra, and the 2012 version seems to be looking good! Its got a 37" ATA and is only U$S 150 more than the RampageXT, reviews seem great and I think this is the bow that I want. 
(I can always buy a shorter one if I feel like it down the road).

As for categories I think I may try them all (the compound ones) eventually, correct me if Im wrong, but the only thing that changes is if you shoot with release, fingers, and with or without optics. For the time being all I want to do is learn how to shoot properly using a release and fingers, as well as with optics and instinctive too.

Which brings to mind this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYvX369HkNE

I havent been able to find the rest that he's using in that video.

I have been looking at blade releases, and I always wondered, how do they handle fetching clearance? are some of them drop-away too?

Would you consider the Ripcord code red and the NAP Apache Carbon good releases?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That rest is strictly for shooting without a release. I guess it could be shot with a release, but not as well as other options.

It's available from Lancaster Archery Supply.

The Supra is a great bow. In fact it's my primary target bow. I didn't suggest it because it's more expensive than the price range you mentioned.

There is such a thing as a drop away blade rest. I think the Hamskea can be configured to do that. There are a number of excellent drop away rests available. In this catagory, I like the QAD products since they stay up when you let down. I've never had any problem with a blade and fletching contact. Just be careful about rotating your nocks for clearance.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## nemezote (Aug 21, 2012)

My bad, posted on the wrong thread xD


----------

